# We shall suffer them no more : a tau temptation (recruitment)



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The great ethereal Aun'va sits motionless, suspended by thought, held still by the rivers of alnguid thought that seep through his ancient mind. He ponders the next move, the move to advance the tau. On distant worlds, the warriors of Viorla, a world of fire, of passion, a world whose head is bowed in shame over the loss of their commander, their leader... commander farsight.

Who once lead armies in pursuit of the world, whose memory had been encased in stone , now a name discussed in hushed tones, in silent voices, a statue destroyed and disfigured. A spreading stain upon the blood red honour of Viorla.

Yet still they fight, warriors of Viorla, strong and proud, blades strapped to their left thighs as they stand and fight with the greater good upon their lips, fight to advance the tau empire, to expands it boundaries further against alien menace and imperial horrors

It is against the Vralans they fight now, a sentient race, peaceful at heart yet they will not sacrifice to the greater good, will not bend themselves to the tau way, the fight is almost over.. a single strong hold remains, a strong hold of wood and timber, whose weaponry is no match to that of the guns of Viorla.

The last stronghold must fall, honour to Viorla... honour to those that flush red with secret shame, to those that burn with the red palour of simmering rage.

Let them be unleashed, let the path burn brightly
_______________________________________________________________

You are tau shas'ui pathfinders, each from the world of Viorla yet that is where the similarities end.  Some of you have recently become pathfinders, some of you have been pathfinders for two- four years of your short lives, some of you are close to elevation, close to the privelidge of an xv8 battlesuit, some of you will never reach that lofty position.

Im looking for an even number maximum of 8 minimum of 4, not sure if i might make one of you shas'la (sergeant), if you wish to be sergeant just put a little note at the bottom

Rules
I think they are fairly general and self explanatory. Post limits are as much as you can for the update, i usually give a fair bit and expect a fair bit in return. I love description so the more you can get in the better. 

May i add you wont be choosing your weapons, you will be delegated them , representing how the tau plans efficiently the correct weapon for the task ahead

Charactor sheet

name
age
preferred weapon
appearance
personality
historyast will be quite short, mainly fire warriors and any years as a pathfinder plus a little bit about growing up
ambition: where do you want to get to? crisis suit, shas'o?
habit/quirk: what little quirk sets you apart from the rest
feelings on farsight
feelings towards other squad members

rather tentative as to putting this out now as i know people are busy and there are lots of rps out there but what the hell... lets see.

Hope to see some charactors for the greater good


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ill play. Ill get a character sheet up soon. But ill wait to get my Tau cosex so I know a little but more about the Tau. 

But you have this as an action thread though, not a recruitment one.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

As always I shall join, very few Tau rps and this makes a nice change.

name: Shas'Ui Vior'la Kendra Ushk

age: 22

preferred weapon: pulse carbine, pulse pistol and emp grenades, if allowed.

appearance: Kendra is a typical Tau female and fire warrior. She has blue-greyish skin, a wide face that is fairly flat, shortly kept red hair (just a little personalization here) to distinguish herself, and is fairly small for a tau. Her armour while the colour of Vior'la is adapted so that she can blend into the environments easier.

personality: Kendra is a calm individual, one not prone to any sort of aggression but methodical and driven. She is a believer in the greater good, but is also ambitious and will not sit idly by. In battle she choses her targets carefully, marking them out for missile strikes or taking them down with her primary weapon. Out of battle she is friendly and kind to her other squad mates.

history: Kendra grew up on Vior'la destined to become a Fire Caste soldier. She always has had a belief in the greater good, and when they were taught it she sought to widen her knowledge more on it. One thing that took her though was the illustrious Commander Farsight, who Kendra like most young Tau idolised. He was the perfect example of what a Tau Fire Caste should be like, superior to all others.

During her time as a Cadet Farsight seceded from the Tau Empire. This shocked the very world Vior'la as it was the heaviest populated fire caste world. Kendra was sure that many Vior'las would join Farsight, if not for the timely arrival of Shadowsun who gave them a new leader. She focused on her training, wanting to become one of the more famous Tau.

She was soon placed in a tau fire squad where she saw action against the Orks and the Humans, her superiors taking notice of her deadly accuracy, above the normal and her devotion to the greater good. During a routine recruitment mission her unit was ambushed by an Imperial Guard platoon. As the took cover by their wrecked devilfish and waited for support, three of her squad mates were killed by a frag the hit her as well. She carries a little piece of shrapnel wherever she goes to remind herself how close she came to death in the name of the greater good. She soon promoted and placed in a pathfinder squadron where she has remained since. Since she is smaller than some she can get into deeper cover than others which has helped her a lot.

ambition: crisis suit Commander (aka Shas'El) as her grandfather was reputed to be one of the finest Crises suit commanders, though he was brought down by an artillery position.

habit/quirk: The fact that she has hair, which she has gotten away with. She carried a fragment of a frag grenade that claimed the lives of three of her squad mates and can be seen sometimes holding it, deep in thought. It is on a chain around her neck most of the time.

feelings on farsight: She idolised him, but now bears the shame as does the rest of Vior'la. Though if presented the opportunity to join him, she may fall into temptation.

feelings towards other squad members: Tries to get on well with all of her compatriots.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

name: X'clonti 
age: 18
preferred weapon: pulse carbine and a dagger

appearance: he has been given a slightly white suit no one knows why he is unusually dark tone of blue and has black eyes 

personality: he was once a friendly tau having strong relations with his team but since his father died he has become bitter only enjoying war. he is known to be reckless and violent in the tau way he loves guns so much, many commanders have got increasingly worried about him 

history: X'clonti was unusually close to his farther he aspired to be him. his farther even taught him how to use a gun.when he joined the army he was quickly promoted to Sargent. he prospered thanks to his fathers lessons, he was very happy. when farsight tried retake a planet his father and his army tried to stop them his entire army was killed. when X'clonti came to the battlefield he found his fathers dead body and his dagger. 

since then he has been promoted to a pathfinder he still grieves and thus is silent. but in battle he is very different being reckless he can not let enemies pass for the for he believes that his father would not want him to. some even believe that he has given up on the greater good he has had a reputation for making plans fail due to reckless shooting 

ambition: broadside suit

habit/quirk: X'clonti uses his fathers bonding knife as a weapon having modified it to pierce through armour none need to ask him why he needs it it is obvious to avenge his father 

feelings on farsight: hates him he would kill him or die trying if met

feelings towards other squad members: a silent tau he fears to get close to people for they die


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thought I would point this out for the sake of things: the rank of 'la is your basic warrior, 'ui that of a veteran, 'vre an experienced veteran or hero, 'el a young commander or noble, and 'o a veteran commander.

So squad leader aside, that should in fact make everyone shas'la's and whoever might lead the squad a shas'ui. (Rather than the other way around as mentioned in the first post.)


Also, if your ambition is to be that of a commander, then you want to be a shas'o; if a battlesuit pilot (regardless of type) it would be shas'ui.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

My apologies, you are shas'la pathfinders as dark reever says



Tarvitz210300 said:


> name: X'clonti
> age: 18
> preferred weapon: pulse carbine and a dagger
> 
> ...


Right just a few expansions and rewording here good sir, remove the white suit bit I'm not sure how it helps you get close to enemies so lets leave that. You can say partially white but I'd need a good reason for why it would be white

I'd like a bit of description of your eyes and build please rather than just dark blue and I'd like you to expand upon the bitterness, does it make you a wild card or are you still responsible? Do you suffer in silence or winge?. lets expand this whole bitterness thing a bit. I think your a bit young to have gone after farsight, but this father warhero, let him have gone and have been killed.

May i add, if he was killed it would have been because his ship was destroyed by the heavy fortifications of Farsights shield worlds. Let us say they did not expect such a violent reaction, the loss of your father and the ship he served upon has thus hit you hard, driving you to work hard so you may face the bastard that slew him one day

Personalise it as you will and these are just ideas in essence its your charactor but i think this adds to him.

Also add a little to the broadside bit. Why? and does he realistically have a good chance of reaching such a lofty position.

Just a bit of tweaking here mate but delighted to have you on board

Ragnar cant wait for the charactor

Ramo, great as usual, expand the reasoning behind the commander and her chances of achieving it. I didnt ask but it seems like a good idea. I'd also like a little detail of a notable action of one of those campaigns and perhaps a scar mental or emotional she took from it. Also shave a couple of years off make her 22, older and more experienced but not too old.

Other than that more than accepted.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, here is mine. I have not read the Tau codex yet, so I might be totally off on how Tau really are so if I need to change anything just let me know. I should have the codex this weekend though.

name: Shas'la Tau'en (I have no idea how they get there names, so if you can think of a better one feel free to have me change it.)

age: 22

preferred weapon: Pulse Rifle, Rail Rifle, anything long range

appearance: Tau'en is of average Tau height and build. He keeps his head shaved, and has a sharp angular face. His eyes are deep and stern and they generally show very little warmth. Tau'en keeps his armor clean and has painted his armor a dark brown to better hide with the enviroment.

personality: Tau'en is a very stern and fierce Pathfinder. He tends not to talk very much and doesn't socialize well with others. He his however very loyal to his squad and commanding officer. He therefore took the betrayal of Farsight very hard. He states that if he ever has the chance to kill Farsight and remove the stain on the Tau's honor he will do so in a second, even at the cost of his own life. 

history: Tau'en had a typical childhood growing up as a Tau child. His father was his idol, a Xv88 pilot who was killed while fighting a group of Chaos Marines while expanding the Empire and spreading the Greater Good. At the Age of 17 Tau'en joined the Tau military and spent the next 4 years as a Firewarrior and serving with distinction and earning several awards for marksmanship and bravery. (do the Tau even do this?) Tau'en just recently became a Pathfinder. 

ambition: Tau'ens gaol is to be an Xv88 pilot just like his father and to even become Shas'o.

habit/quirk: Tau'en has very few quirks, but his biggest one is his anger. Tau'en can have a very fiery temper and will not take anyone insulting his father, squad, or commander. He has gotten in some trouble for this, but nothing major has been out into his record. 

feelings on farsight: Tau'en hates Farsight for betraying the Tau

feelings towards other squad members: Tau'en is very loyal to his squad and feels that they are his family. There is nothing that he would not do to protect them.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

i have edited


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Edited it as requested my friend


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Hay clean out your In box


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I just did man. Sry


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Is this thread dead


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I think it did die out.

Thats sad because it sounded like it would br fun


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

My apologies, this is not dead, I've just been busy preparing for an interview with shell about a summer placement. 
Didnt get it but que sera and thus this rp if we could get a few more could get back on the road.
I'll analyse charactors a little more tonight


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Name: Vn'tux

Age: 30

Preferred Weapon: Rail Rifle

Appearance: Short for a tau and slightly built, although this disguises a wiry strength. His equipment is always well maintained. His skin is a bluish-grey, although slightly paler than average among the Fire Caste.

Personality: Regarded as a bit of a wildcard by his commanders, Vn'tux is strongly independant. Perhaps one reason why he has never been promoted, but he is happy where he is. Often takes the place of 'the joker' within a squad, always the first to crack a joke. However in war he is deadly serious, while maintaining his light, friendly attitutde he is a ruthlessly efficent killer. He is renowned for his determination and stubborn refusal to ever give up.

History: Both of Vn'tux's parents were killed in the recent conflict with the Imperium. Since that day he trained avidly, determined to avenge his parents. In the days since then he has fought in a variety of conflicts, including against the Imperium and a myriad other enemies, while gaining a reputation for his crack-shot abilities.

Ambitions: Vn'tux merely wishes to maintain his independance. He is otherwise relatively unambitious as long as he may take part in any large retaliatory strikes against the Imperium of man in an effort to extract justice for his parent's deaths.

Habit/Quirk: His equipment is obsessively well maintained but he makes use of the environment and camoflage to aid in inflitration, something at which he is particularly accomplished.

Feelings on Farsight: Vn'tux is ambivalent towards Farsight, while he is not particularly interested in his ideas, he may join him if the price is right...

Feelings towards other squad members: Friendly and kind, although he can get on more stern Tau's nerves he usually gets on well with his squad mates. However, despite this friendliness, his single-minded focus on the mission can often lead to him seeming cold and emotionless, his good humour a detachment mechanism, willing to sacrifice squad mates for the greater good.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry for the double post. Just wondering when anythings going to happen with this?


----------

